# Diagnóstico y reparación de monitor FLatron 1718S se enciende y apaga continuamente



## vientonegro1 (May 1, 2011)

Hola, conseguí un monitor LG Flatron 1718S el cual tenía una falla.
Al estar conectado a la computadora y encenderlo se veía la imagen unos segundos y se apagaba y volvía la imagen y se apagaba nuevamente de manera continua.
Este monitor tenía el antecedente de una descarga eléctrica estando conectado.
Procedí a desarmarlo y vi que tiene dos tarjetas; Una que es la fuente y el inversor y otra que es la I/F de video.
En la fuente vi un capacitor de 100µ 25v inflado en el secundario y por experiencia cambié todos los capacitores del primario y secundario y probé el monitor.
La falla siguió presentándose así que procedí a hacer unas pruebas.
Le desconecté el cable plano que va de la I/F a la pantalla y solo dejé conectados los cables de las lámparas de la pantalla, sin conectar el cable VGA del monitor a la pc para ver como encienden las 4 lámparas. Todas encendieron bien y no se apagaban. Con eso comprobé que las 4 están bien y sin envejecimiento.
Conecté nuevamente el cable plano de la I/F a la pantalla y conecté el cable VGA. Nuevamente la falla apareció.
Probé el voltaje en el cable ON/OFF que va de placa I/F a la de inversor y note que había intermitencias de 0 a 4.8volts y era cuando encendía y se apagaba la pantalla.
Revisé entonces la I/F y encontré un regulador de 1.8v que estaba marcando correcto y un regulador de 3.3v que marcaba 4.8v. Este regulador es el S1117 a 3.3v.
Revisando el diagrama vi que el IC de la tarjeta funciona con 3.3v y es el mismo voltaje que manda a la inversora por la interface ON/OFF que va al pin ENABLE del IC del inversor.
Quité ese regulador y al no encontrar un sustituto en la refaccionaria, me hice uno con un zener de 3.3v, una resistencia de 120Ω y un transistor NPN y lo monté en el pequeño espacio donde iba el regulador anterior.
Volví a probar voltajes y ya encontré los 3.3 en todo el circuito.
Monté todo y conecté y el monitor funcionó completamente bien, sin ningún problema de ningún tipo.
Publico este post por que busqué información de esta falla en muchos sitios y en todos los que tenían este tipo de problemas indicaban que era una falla en el inversor. Espero que esta información le sirva a alguien para reparar este tipo de fallas.

Imagenes:

http://img707.imageshack.us/i/tarjetaifflatron.jpg/
http://img28.imageshack.us/i/reguladors1117daado.jpg/
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/reguladorinstaladoenif.jpg/
http://img222.imageshack.us/i/reguladorhecho.jpg/


----------

